# Inhalt Datei auf Server geht nicht zu ändern !



## PhoenixDH (28. September 2004)

Hab auf meinem Server ne config Datei liegen in der ich das Passwort ändern müsste für die SQL Datenbank, aber ich habe keine möglichkeit dies zu ändern !

Wenn ich per FTP hingehe kann ich die geänderte Version nicht Uploaden und wenn ichs übers WEB versuche geht es auch net, woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## imweasel (28. September 2004)

Hi,

bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung wenn du versuchst die Datei zu editieren? Wenn ja, solltest du diese mal posten.

Überprüfe mal die Berechtigung für das File und passe diese Notfalls an.


----------

